# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Khí công nghiệp dùng trong hàn, cắt, xử lý nhiệt

## Dattovn

Xin chào các anh chị em,

Em xin giới thiệu công ty Gas Việt Nhật, cung cấp các loại khí dùng trong công nghiệp như :

- Hàn : khí CO2, khí Argon, khí Mix 2 loại (80% Ar + 20% CO2),...

- Cắt : Khí Oxy, Acetylen (C2H2)

- Xử lý nhiệt : Acetylen (C2H2), Amoniac (NH3), Nitrogen (N2)

Ngoài ra, bên em có thiết kế và thi công hệ thống cung cấp khí công nghiệp.
Các anh chị nếu cần sử dụng khí, hãy liên hệ với em nhé  Mr.Đạt 0988.542.599

----------

